# Charcoal biscuits



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anybody know of any charcoal dog biscuits with half decent ingredients? Ive only ever seen the Bonio ones, and not keen on buying them. Thanks


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

CSJ, charcoal, seaweed and parsley, Tummel loves them and you can buy 2Kg for £11


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Are they the Dem Bones ones?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

What are they? Are there specific health benefits? Would Bumble like them :w00t: I've never seen them 

xxxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> What are they? Are there specific health benefits? Would Bumble like them :w00t: I've never seen them
> 
> xxxx


Good for the digestion apparently; I'm not suggesting for a minute that the lovely Bumble would ever fart, but were he too I believe the incidence is much reduced!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

They're good for the digestion - hoping they will help Harveys, erm, 'little' problem!  Bless him, stinky pup.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

The only other ones I know of are Pointers cob biscuits.

You can also get granulated charcoal that you can mix in with their food.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Bonio ones are ok, Teds had them all his life for his Colitis


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm yeah I'm just not keen on anything Purina! Will keep them in mind as a last resort if I can't find anything else though, thanks. Will look into granulated charcoal too, hadn't thought of that, thanks Terrier Fan.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

yup it's dem bones, really good for tummies Tummel doesn't fart much but when he does you know it!!! These really help he gets one every night before bed(don't want to be gassed in my sleep) and when he's had something that makes him gassy he gets a couple.

Eroswoof bumble would probably love them but be warned....compared to him they're pretty big, luckily they're easy to break so he could still enjoy a bit every day 

lol i'm such a fan of CSJ. If his tummy is really bad you could try the powder version of dem bones, you mix it in with the food i think one tub is 40 servings for a collie sized dog and it's about £12 a tub  i've never used the powders as Tummel wolfs down the bones.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Lincoln has them but his @rse is still awful! Bless him.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought some for Heidi when her tum was unsettled, especially at night. I also give her one if her tum is v gurgly.
Was a bit cautious because it was bonio but the next time I had indigestion, realised I didnt take a blind bit of notice what was in my rennie.

She doesnt have them v often and they work well so I guess the benefits out weigh anything else.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> What are they? Are there specific health benefits? Would Bumble like them :w00t: I've never seen them
> 
> xxxx


they're treats made from compressed charcoal, seaweed and parsley  Charcoal is fantastic for neutralising toxins and nasties sitting in the stomach(it's a very handy first aid measure for poisoning, mix charcoal with water and get the animal to drink it....i saved a chickens life with this). Seaweed is also good for digestion but also good for bad breath(Tummels mouth is fairly unsmelly unless he's needing a drink now that he gets these), as is parsley.

Bumble would probably love them but you'd have to break them up(easy with a good bash) as they're pretty big.

So yes, there are health benefits to these treats eroswoof my dear :tongue_smilie: Just go on the CSJ website they're called dem bones.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Betty Miller do a charcoal biscuit.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, will look into them all


----------

